# Elu MOF 177 Type 2



## Raptorattacker (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to where to get hold of a userr manual for an Elu MOF 177 (type 2) as I have recently inherited one of these beasts and would just like to gen up.
Thanks in advance


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This post might be of some help. Looks like DeWalt took over ELU.
http://www.routerforums.com/dewalt/15697-dewalt-elu-other-compatibility.html


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums RR.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome aboard the router forum, just wish I knew who I was welcoming. Please fill in your profile and tell us who you are.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome, Raptorattacker..


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

You don't need the manual. The collet is a 2 stage device, when undoing and releasing the router bit. Undo with the wrench, 1/4 turn, undo with fingers 2 turns and completely undo until the bit is released with the wrench. The oter bits just fit together, if and when you need them.


----------



## Raptorattacker (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Its a pleasure and an eye opener to be on board and to be made so welcome!


----------



## Wolfgang75 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Instruction Manual*

I have a instruction Manual. 
So send me your e-mail adress i`ll send it in an pdf file.
Sorry about my bad english. 
price a pint of beer when we meet. 
greets Wolfgang


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wolfgang75 said:


> I have a instruction Manual.
> So send me your e-mail adress i`ll send it in an pdf file.
> Sorry about my bad english.
> price a pint of beer when we meet.
> greets Wolfgang


Welcome to the forum, Wolgang.

BTW - this post was from 2009.


----------



## groover (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Wolfgang, could you send me a manual for the elu 177 too please? Cheers


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Grover You know this post was from 2009.

Not a good idea to post your email on the forum. Maybe one of the Moderators can remove it.

Herb


----------

